# Gorgeous Barn - Northwest Arkansas



## SarahTomlin (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 18, 2009)

I photograph a lot of barns myself and this one is beautiful, however because of the odd blue color of the sky and the bright green grass, I feel it over powers the barn and the image as a whole. Have you tried this in B&W? I think it would really set off the barn's beauty.


----------



## SarahTomlin (Aug 18, 2009)

I disagree.


----------



## mishele (Aug 18, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> I photograph a lot of barns myself and this one is beautiful, however because of the odd blue color of the sky and the bright green grass, I feel it over powers the barn and the image as a whole. Have you tried this in B&W? I think it would really set off the barn's beauty.


 

I agree the colors are throwing me off a little.


----------



## ocular (Aug 18, 2009)

I disagree with black and white, doesn't look good too me. Selective coloring, lowering the saturation in the grass would make the picture look more appealing.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 18, 2009)

ocular said:


> I disagree with black and white, doesn't look good too me. Selective coloring, lowering the saturation in the grass would make the picture look more appealing.


 
^^ agree, it's a little too oversaturated.


----------



## ben. (Aug 18, 2009)

are you trying to focus on the barn or the landscape. to me it seems both and in that case, the picture is just a mess. i agree the barn is beautiful but the sky and the grass is way to bright and way oversaturated. if your goal was to represent the landscape then i think a shot in the other direction, augmenting a little the shutter speed and lowering the saturation levels would have been good


----------

